
Ford Fires CEO Mark Fields - vermontdevil
https://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmuller/2017/05/21/ford-fires-ceo-mark-fields-former-steelcase-chief-jim-hackett-to-take-over/
======
helb
Ford Motor Is Replacing Mark Fields as C.E.O:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14391201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14391201)

